# Apple TV et Airport express



## omni (26 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je possède une Apple TV 3 reliée à mes enceintes principales.
Je voudrait sonoriser une autre pièce avec des enceintes secondaires qui seraient connectées à mon airport express.
L'apple TV est-elle capable d'envoyer le son sur le réseau wifi de l'airport ?

Merci


----------



## alador63 (31 Mai 2012)

je ne pense pas ayant les deux je n'arrive pas à le faire


----------



## omni (2 Juin 2012)

Ok merci.
C'est dommage, car de ce fait on ne peut pas sonoriser une pièce distante&#8230;


----------



## alador63 (2 Juin 2012)

mais avec itunes sur ton macbook tu peux bien sonorisé les deux pièces avec une airport express + ton apple TV avec le multi haut parleur cela je le fais lol


----------



## omni (3 Juin 2012)

Certes, mais je voulais : musique sur Icloud, lecture via Apple TV et report sur airport express dans une autre pièce.
En fait je voulais pour faire simple ne pas me servir du Mac.


----------



## jeserlecter (8 Juillet 2012)

Si tu as iCloud, tu as probablement un iPhone ou iPad je suppose. Dans ces cas, tu dois pourvoir te servir de remote, contrôle ton iTune t diffuser dans tes deux pièces. Il me semble sinon qu'il existe des applique qui permette de la faire directement via iPhone (airfoll ou airserver).


----------

